# Jumping position critique



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my jumping from today. 

































Critique my position please.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1) Release your hands more upwards on the neck

2) Keep your heels under you, legs back a little more. 

Cute horse!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with JDI 

you need to release a whole lot more and you need to be looking UP and a head of u not down at the jump also keep you legs a little bit more under you and dont point you toes outwards  


but other then that u good pretty good u did good at keeping your heels down cute horse aswell  i think i have the same saddle as u. Cute bridle


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yer it took ages to learn to keep my toes in doing flatwork. When we were jumping competitivly a couple of years ago I instinctivly released more over the higher jumps. We were only going over a small crosspole yesterday tho, why would you give a big crest release over such a small jump?? I was always taught to keep the contact.

The saddle is a Wintec 500 AP.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well U may pop them in the mouth when they go over it or land its just always something u should do when going over jumps at least that high not a huge release but just enough so u dont pop them.

I think I have a wintec 500 ap aswell!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> 1) Release your hands more upwards on the neck
> 
> 2) Keep your heels under you, legs back a little more.
> 
> Cute horse!


haha, you took the words right out of my mouth! 

very sweet horse, lol, luv the saddle pad


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Dont worry I dont snag her mouth, its still a release, just scaled to the size of the jump.


I need some excersizes to strenthen my leg position. Ideas??


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

-Your legs are in front of you. You should be able to draw a straight line through your hip and your heel. Bring your legs back so that your toe is on the girth
-It looks like you could leghten your stirrups. You don't need them that high for jumping those heights. This way you will sink further down into the center of the saddle
-When you release you need to move your hands up the neck. And close your fingers more so that you have total control of the reins.
-heels down

Overall you have a very nice center of balance. And you seem to be able to feel the horses take off very well. You have a nice foundation and a natural back.


----------



## TearsOnHisMane (Feb 20, 2008)

Try to move your hand up a bit and don't rest them on your horses neck 

Other than that great jumping


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You seem to anticipate the jump.
I can't critique though, as I am not familiar with jumping.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Miss Katie said:


> Dont worry I dont snag her mouth, its still a release, just scaled to the size of the jump.
> 
> 
> I need some excersizes to strenthen my leg position. Ideas??


Some ideas to improve your lower legs...

1. Lots of 2 point over trot poles, imagine your legs are springs, and as your horse is trotting over, take the shock down through your heels.. Does that make sense?

2. Siting up, light in the seat and have your weight in your stirrups is a helpful tip when approaching a jump.

3. Do lots of two point riding, this strenghens your legs. Trust me, after 5min of canta work in two point, your legs will feel like Jelly lol.

4. When your riding imagine a toothpaste tube between your calves, and your squeezing the toothpaste out. Thats what you should be doing when your on a horse.

Hope that helps  

Oh one more thing, to help with the releasing, go up the neck, grab some mane if that helps :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOTS of non-stirrup work and 2 point will do the trick :wink:


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Fold a little instead of going straight up in your stirrups and try to get rid of that roach back. Also keep your legs under you and RELEASE.


----------



## Orient5 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great Riding I just have a few things:

1) try 2-pointing on the flat and no stirrups this will make you stronger

2) try to flatten your back over the jump you look pretty roached

3) I would also try ome small gymnastics so you would get more balance.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Everyone is screaming 'RELEASE!' but I don't think they're looking at the pictures... in every one, your reins are loose, and even when you're going over the jumps, there's no pressure on the horses mouth.
I agree with lengthening the stirrups; put your hands down a little farther to create a straight line from elbow to mouth. You can keep the contact, but your hands are too far back. It might help your back from rounding, too.


----------



## shetlandpony222 (Apr 28, 2008)

i guess release is not really the word we are looking for but more of put your hands more forward. it will help you stay more balanced in the saddle. also close your fingers and arch your back a little bit more over the jump to keep you upright. 


love the pink noseband by the way!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

1: Starting at the base. You have a nice heel on the flat, but it seems like you are bracing in your stirrups. Your leg has been shoved forward. You asked for leg strengthing exercises, so you know your leg isn't that strong. Lots of no stirrup work, just take the stirrups off your saddle. Once you build up your leg you will be able to keep your calf on much easier, but you still need to try to keep your leg in the correct spot to build the muscles correctly. You leg needs to under your hip, not in front of the girth. From the picture it looks like you might be pinching with your knee, but I'm not sure because of the knee rolls on your saddle. You look like you have really nice light soft hands which is great. Just try to keep your hands even, and don't roll your right hand up like that. Look up to where you are going. Chin up!

2: Now you can see where you weak leg really comes into play. You obviously know what you are doing, but just seem out of practice and weak. You are really bracing against your leg, but I would rather see this than your leg swinging back. I like how you are looking up to where you are going. Your shoulders should never get in front of your hands. You don't need a huge release, and yo should keep light contact, but you shouldn't get ahead of your hands. 

3:Look like an awkward fence for both you and her. You seem like you got popped a little, and your leg came up, and you lost your seat and your balance. 

4: DON"T LOOK DOWN AT THE FENCE!!!! Looking down at the fence, you will land there, and it hurts to land on the fence. Trust me on that one. lol. Shoulders back and sit up tall. 

I think you and your horse look good, you just need to build muscle and practice some more and you guys will look stellar.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I know that you are looking for jumping position critique, but in the flat picture, it looks like you might have the 'piano hands' habit. You might want to bring your thumbs so they are facing upwards instead of towards each other. Okay, jumping critique... it seems like you are slouching forwards, so you might want to bring your shoulders back and touch your shoulder blades together. I think (I am not the expert though) that you might want to shorten your reins a bit over the jump because then you will have more control to steer when your horse lands. You look really good and natural- not super-posed.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow this is an old thread. So much has changed since these were taken.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

1st thing is are u jumping a a dressage saddle cuz that will hinder jumping second Your stirrups look a little short you could try lengthening them. What I would like to see is a more pronounced release over the jump to give him room to stretch out his neck. And pointing your toes the slightest bit forward might help. And your a little roached try arching not too much just enough to feel your back muscles. And on flat lift from the back of your nack and your whole upper body will fall into place goodluck! Whosever you choose!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

No, that is not a dressage saddle. It is very noticably not a dressage saddle :S

Like I said, this thread is ancient. These pics were taken after 2 yrs off from jumping, and I was just getting back into it, as was she. We are back to where we used to be, now.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Katie said:


> No, that is not a dressage saddle. It is very noticably not a dressage saddle :S
> 
> Like I said, this thread is ancient. These pics were taken after 2 yrs off from jumping, and I was just getting back into it, as was she. We are back to where we used to be, now.


Woah not a big deal.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

Your hands should be on the crest of your horse's neck, not on his withers, and you should try and fold your back in more and not arch it.


----------

